# Remote Opportunities



## deyoung (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone know of remote coding or remote auditor positions where travel is not involved and you can just work from home?

If you know of which companies offer these types of positions, please let me know. 

I've come across remote jobs but they all seem to require travel. 

Thanks!


----------

